
Revealed: How a weather forecast in 1967 stopped nuclear war - sohkamyung
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/10/1967_weather_forecast_stopped_nuclear_war/
======
sohkamyung
PDF of report is at [1]

[1] "The May 1967 Great Storm and Radio Disruption Event: Extreme Space
Weather and Extraordinary Responses" [
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/08/10/swe20344.pdf](https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/08/10/swe20344.pdf)
]

